# Swat Patrol at Boston Public Garden?



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

This weekend, I witnessed a person patrolling (I hope) the Boston Public Garden. He was alone, all dressed in black, SWAT team type of attire (helmet, kneecaps, face mask) and carrying a semi-automatic weapon. When he walked right by, I was surprised that he did not have ANY identifying marks on his outfit. It did not say SWAT, police, etc. nor did he have a visible badge.. What is this all about? It was a little intimidating to say the least...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

170.20.11.116
proxy-ny.cbs.com

Now come clean as to who you are


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

OUCH! Can we say, BUSTED??? :fu2:

Good job Harry.



kwflatbed said:


> 170.20.11.116
> proxy-ny.cbs.com
> 
> Now come clean as to who you are


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Zing! Joe B and the I-team, come out from behind that rock!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

That was a whacker convention.


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

MmmHmmm. 

And this question comes on the heels of Mayor Menino implying that a gift of worn rifles meant every single patrolman in the Hub would have one slung across their vest at all times. Maybe that's just a coincidence.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You mean that wasn't the Change Police?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

joeb said:


> This weekend, I witnessed a person patrolling (I hope) the Boston Public Garden. He was alone, all dressed in black, SWAT team type of attire (helmet, kneecaps, face mask) and carrying a semi-automatic weapon. When he walked right by, I was surprised that he did not have ANY identifying marks on his outfit. It did not say SWAT, police, etc. nor did he have a visible badge.. What is this all about? It was a little intimidating to say the least...


The crazy little ninja monkeys in your mind.

What's your name? Joe Bean?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

By the way Joe *Liberal Massachusetts* does not use the term SWAT, because it gives the wrong image, and we don't want to do that do we.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Did someone call Help Me Hank to open an investigation with Ch. 7 on this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

That's the last we'll be hearing from "joeb".


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Since Joe Bergantino doesn't work there anymore, is someone using the moniker joeb?


----------



## cg7 (May 31, 2009)

SinePari said:


> Since Joe Bergantino doesn't work there anymore, is someone using the moniker joeb?


This wasn't someone local.

*IP Information for 170.20.11.116*

IP Location: *







United States New York Cbs Corporation *

Resolve Host:

proxy-ny.cbs.com IP Address: 170.20.11.116 http://dns-tools.domaintools.com/?m=ping&q=170.20.11.116  http://dns-tools.domaintools.com/?m=traceroute&q=170.20.11.116
Blacklist Status: Clear​ *Whois Record*
OrgName: CBS Corporation 
OrgID: CBSINC
Address: 524 West 57th Street
City: New York
StateProv: NY
PostalCode: 10019
Country: US

The CBS Evening News is made up....I mean...produced from this address.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

cg7 said:


> This wasn't someone local.
> 
> *IP Information for 170.20.11.116*​
> IP Location: *
> ...


Not necessarily true. Many companys filter internet traffic through proxy servers that arent on-site. I

I didnt know Batman made the news anymore!


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Men in Black....

What you think you saw you did not see.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

There once was a guy who walked around Fall River all the time just like that, minus the rifle. He had everything else on!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mass said:


> There once was a guy who walked around Fall River all the time just like that, minus the rifle. He had everything else on!


 He still does. Very large and somewhat intimidating figure of a man who walks around with the black BDU's and Kevlar helmet, backpacks, carrying I believe a Jamaican Flag with him. Nice enough guy when you talk with him. Very polite. He can usually be found walking around the President Ave area. Every once in a while people call about him because they think he is a terrorist LMAO!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

fra444 said:


> He still does. Very large and somewhat intimidating figure of a man who walks around with the black BDU's and Kevlar helmet, backpacks, carrying I believe a Jamaican Flag with him. Nice enough guy when you talk with him. Very polite. He can usually be found walking around the President Ave area. Every once in a while people call about him because they think he is a terrorist LMAO!!


He is actually a member of the RMV SWAP team... Watch your plates folks!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

fra444 said:


> He still does. Very large and somewhat intimidating figure of a man who walks around with the black BDU's and Kevlar helmet, backpacks, carrying I believe a Jamaican Flag with him. Nice enough guy when you talk with him. Very polite. He can usually be found walking around the President Ave area. Every once in a while people call about him because they think he is a terrorist LMAO!!


Can't condemn someone for being just a little 'off'. Many of us on this board are a little 'off'.

I will NOT wear a Jamaican flag on my suit though. Strictly the Irish flag and I make a point of walking around Quincy singing "Danny Boy" and crying.

Ok, no, not really. Hey, we all need a little weird in our lives, don't we? Just so long as the weird is a NICE weird, not a dangerous one. Personally, I love chatting with the nuts at my job (both on and off the job) because it makes me realize, *I* could be worse.:woot:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PM sent to me this morning,it must be a slow news day.

*kwflatbed*








50K + Poster
*MassCops Moderator*
Join Date: Dec 2004
Location: SE MA
Age: 67
Posts: 54,251 
Thanks: 2,382
Thanked 2,651 Times in 1,168 Posts 
Rep Power: 1661

























































































































   

*Re: lame* 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *joeb* 
_Thanks for not allowing me to reply to my own post. Very welcoming forum, posting people's IP addresses and attacking them without ANY basis._

_My Reply:_

NO ONE has stopped you from replying,all NOOB
posts are moderated

We check all people that join MassCops and someone posting from the media will always be
outed.

We are still waiting for the answer as to who you are, as if we did not have an idea on our own.

Now do you have the BALLS to tell us ???????


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

take *THAT*......... Crackah. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> PM sent to me this morning,it must be a slow news day.


After you didn't post my reply which I submitted several weeks ago. As I said, super welcoming forum.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Holy Shit!!! He is actually complaining for exactly what the media does. However, the media never checks facts and puts opinions or supposition. 

Great Job, I love that he is upset that he could not start a thread and then say "anonymous sources......"


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

what a whine bag..

someone pass cheese and crakas his way..lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

No I am not annoyed that someone would post my IP. I just find it lame and unwelcoming. 

What I am annoyed about is that:

A) You assume I work for the news (completely false.) and make final judgements based on that assumption. Just to enlighten you, CBS Corp owns many companies from music (LastFm) to consumer electronics (Westinghouse), computers (Zdnet), publishing (S&S), gaming (GameSpot), etc., etc., etc. Figure that, there's more than Katie Couric on the payroll at CBS Corp.

B) When I submit a reply and it's not posted, this is the reply I get from the moderator "NO ONE has stopped you from replying" yet my response still hasn't shown up.

C) You dismiss my original question because you know all and I, without the shadow of a doubt, have a secret agenda.


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)




----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

joeb said:


> This weekend, I witnessed a person patrolling (I hope) the Boston Public Garden. He was alone, all dressed in black, SWAT team type of attire (helmet, kneecaps, face mask) and carrying a semi-automatic weapon. When he walked right by, I was surprised that he did not have ANY identifying marks on his outfit. It did not say SWAT, police, etc. nor did he have a visible badge.. What is this all about? It was a little intimidating to say the least...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> How did you know that the alleged weapon that the alleged blacked-out-Ninja-SWAT-warrior was carrying was semiautomatic? Wasn't full auto? Wasn't Airsoft? Wasn't a nonfiring replica? Did you see a selector switch with only a "safe" and "semi" setting? Did you look into the FCG and find no auto sear? Did you walk up and (God forbid) ASK the guy?
> 
> ...Or did you make a "judgment based on assumption"?


.....Or did you make up the whole frigging thing from the start.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> How did you know that the alleged weapon that the alleged blacked-out-Ninja-SWAT-warrior was carrying was semiautomatic? Wasn't full auto? Wasn't Airsoft? Wasn't a nonfiring replica?


Wolfman,

I am not versed in weapons nor would I know how to distinguish if it was a semi-automatic or full automatic. It was carried with a sling over the shoulder and hanging around the waist. It was not a handgun nor was it a shotgun. Looked more like an assault type weapon that could fire in burst.



Wolfman said:


> Did you walk up and (God forbid) ASK the guy?


Would you unharmed and with a 2 year old walk up to someone carrying a weapon that you thought might be some wacko?

I am not trying to attack the police with this thread nor do I believe this was necessarily a member of a law enforcement community. I have wondered if this could have been a possible tv prank (in bad taste) but I also wonder if this could have been some wacko and that's my main concern.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You sir, are either a chickenshit or a *liar.* Or both.[/quote]

I'll go with both.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> I would however find a place of cover
> 
> You sir, are either a chickenshit or a *liar.* Or both.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I did not make a judgement (since I can not determine who this person was), I reported what I saw and when someone finally asked for clarification, I related what I observed (not a handgun, not a shotgun, carried with a sling, etc.) and what you as an expert might help you determine the nature of the weapon.

I regret not calling 911. I really though there was a logical explanation to this situation. Obviously, this is clearly not the case.



Wolfman said:


> Would I engage such a person? Of course not.





Wolfman said:


> Did you walk up and (God forbid) ASK the guy?


Is this the "I contradict myself" part of our segment?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*joeb, Can't you goplay someplace else?*

*Here is a suggestion Idiot's forum - Index*


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> *joeb, Can't you goplay someplace else?*
> 
> *Here is a suggestion Idiot's forum - Index*


:L:

ohhh 263 you absolutely kill me!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He says he doesn't work for the media but all of his replys are
typical of the way the media reports.

So Joe who do you realy work for??


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> He says he doesn't work for the media but all of his replys are
> typical of the way the media reports.
> 
> So Joe who do you realy work for??


*Gay Satanists For Obama*


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Moderator,

As I stated before, I work for a company that is part of CBS Corp. and that has NOTHING to do with the news. Do I also need to give my social security number here to ask a question?

If, as you guys seems to assert, this was clearly not a person associated with any law enforcement, I hope and pray that this was just an awful prank. 

With that said, I suggest you put on your listening ears and give people the benefit of the doubt in the future rather than jumping to conclusions. Short of some constructive replies, that's the last I'll respond on this subject.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

joeb, you should know that given this particular profession, most, if not all, of us are notorious skeptics. If you spent at least a month here, we get people attempting to stir the pot all the time. It is sport for us to out people and expose their true colors. You may not agree with it, and you may be the exception to the rule, but you should at least know where we are coming from. Capiche?


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

hmmmmmmm YAHOOOOOOOOO 
wait.. is that too enthusiastic???


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

joeb said:


> Moderator,
> 
> As I stated before, I work for a company that is part of CBS Corp. and that has NOTHING to do with the news. Do I also need to give my social security number here to ask a question?
> 
> ...




*Good!!! Thank God.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

joeb said:


> Moderator,
> 
> As I stated before, I work for a company that is part of CBS Corp. and that has NOTHING to do with the news. Do I also need to give my social security number here to ask a question?
> 
> ...


And I suggest as a NOOB you STFU and move on MassCops is
not the place for you,enjoy your seat on the short bus.










This thread has run its course CLOSED


----------

